# Soucis avec mon "vieil" et adorable iPod acheté au Canada



## Yska (18 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,

Voilà, je possède un IPod, vieux de euhhh disons plus de 10  ans ?  Je l'adore ; il fonctionne encore 

J'ai acheté un nouveau ordinateur (pas de Mac encore par manque de sous et d'emploi ) ; j'ai téléchargé ITunes ; j'ai branché mon IPod et impossible de me connecter. ITunes me dit une première fois de déverrouiller mon appareil, oki. Mais ensuite voici, sa réponse :

"ITunes n'a pas pu se connecter en raison d'une réponse non valide de l'appareil !"



C'est quoi le binzzzzzzz 

Merci pour votre aide !

Je précise sur mon ancien pc Toshiba, j'y arrivais sans souci. Est ce Wind10 qui empêche ?


----------



## aurique (18 Novembre 2015)

bonjour, 

tu as quelle version d'iTunes ??


----------



## Yska (18 Novembre 2015)

euh  c'est çà la version ? 


12.3.1.23


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (20 Novembre 2015)

Quel est ton modèle d'ipod ?


----------



## Yska (21 Novembre 2015)

Salut

Très vieil IPod modèle :  MA623CQ. Acheté il y a plus de 10 ou 15 ans je ne m'en souviens plus


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (21 Novembre 2015)

Je ne trouve pas cette référence via Google.

D'après cette image, c'est lequel ?


----------



## Yska (22 Novembre 2015)

Aucun de tous

IPod touch tout noir
Je vais tenter de trouver une photo


----------



## Yska (22 Novembre 2015)

Voilà c'est ce lui là ; première génération donc ; il fonctionne toujours

http://www.priceminister.com/mfp/52...id=82251031&sort=0&filter=20&bbaid=1683304100


----------



## Yska (22 Novembre 2015)

Enfin c'est cette image là ; après je ne sais plus si première génération, ou 2nd ou 3ieme


----------



## daffyb (22 Novembre 2015)

J'ai le regret de t'informer que ton iPod a au maximum 9 ans.
Le premier iPod Touch est sorti en septembre 2007.
L'order Number MA623 correspond à la génération 1


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (22 Novembre 2015)

Et un Ipod Touch de première génération est-t-il encore compatible avec les dernières versions d'Itunes ?


----------



## 217ae1 (22 Novembre 2015)

Laurent S from Nancy a dit:


> Et un Ipod Touch de première génération est-t-il encore compatible avec les dernières versions d'Itunes ?


Oui, même les tout premiers iPod sont encore compatibles.


----------



## Yska (24 Novembre 2015)

Ok donc je sais même qu'il est plus jeune  Merci

Mais alors pourquoi j'ai un souci avec ITunes ? Est ce le fait de l'avoir acheté en Amérique ? Pourtant avec l'ancienne version de IT il fonctionnait bien. Je dois faire quoi ?


----------



## Yska (24 Novembre 2015)

daffyb a dit:


> J'ai le regret de t'informer que ton iPod a au maximum 9 ans.
> Le premier iPod Touch est sorti en septembre 2007.
> L'order Number MA623 correspond à la génération 1




Pas de souci  Merci pour l'info  j'ai tellement navigué entre l 'europe et les amériques, je n'ai plus mes factures pour me référer aux dates.


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (24 Novembre 2015)

Tu a essayé de réinitialiser ton Ipod ?


----------



## Yska (25 Novembre 2015)

Laurent S from Nancy a dit:


> Tu a essayé de réinitialiser ton Ipod ?




Non je n'ai jamais fait ça ; si je le fais je perdrais toute ma musque et films ou pas ?


----------

